# Trek Domane Thoughts?



## locustfist

Good idea?
Cheating? 
Awesome?
Do you want one?
Will it help Fabian?


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Having the name of a crappy electronics store painted on it doesn't help him.


----------



## rigelstar

Kodi Crescent said:


> Having the name of a crappy electronics store painted on it doesn't help him.


Doesn't help him in what way? Why would anyone care who the sponsor is, especially if just a simple electronics store.


----------



## Retro Grouch

_Domane_ has a good beat and easy to dance to.

And yet another flavor of Trek Kool Aid for the ignorant cycling consumer to latch on to


----------



## MMinSC

Yep. More "borrowed" tech from other companies run thru the Trek Marketing Machine.


----------



## gr8blues

8000 dollars for a bike that handles rough roads possibly no better than my mid 80's 753 Bob Jackson a bit pricey.


----------



## MikeWMass

As someone who keeps his bikes for a long time, I wonder about the "bearing" between the seat tube and top tube/seat stays.


----------



## King Arthur

To me, it sounds like trek is trying to access a particular area of the market place. This is good for any company that desires to maintain it's market share and continue to grow. 
Specialized has the Roubaix, now trek has this in their quiver. Good for them. Perhaps this will mean more manufacturing back here at home.:thumbsup:


----------



## ClancyO

I think it's a cool idea - I'd like to see it work.. Surely better than Spesh's zerts. If it works, we'll see it everywhere in 2-5 years..

(for the record, I own an SL3 tarmac)


----------



## superjesus

Curious to see how the bearing system works exactly.

Wonder if Volagi will file a suit?


----------



## OldZaskar

MaDone... DaMone. They swapped the M and D, and pronounce it da-mon-ee. Kinda cool.

So, it's a suspension frame. I suspect we'll see it on more of their downstream line - not for racing the cobbles, but coddling the non-racers.


----------



## rigelstar

King Arthur said:


> To me, it sounds like trek is trying to access a particular area of the market place. This is good for any company that desires to maintain it's market share and continue to grow.
> Specialized has the Roubaix, now trek has this in their quiver. Good for them. Perhaps this will mean more manufacturing back here at home.:thumbsup:


Agreed


----------



## leadout_kv

Awesome and I want one.

I don't understand the negative comments toward Trek. Picking a bike is mostly fit and feel. If one feels best on a Trek...so be it.

Ever ridden a Madone? Before I bought my last 6.2 Madone I rode a Speclalized, 2 Bianchis, a Felt, a Cervelo, and a Cannondale. All considered similar to the 6.2 Madone. I thought my Madone felt the best of all, hands down. I really wanted to help out my local LBS and buy Bianchi but there was no comparison.

If you don't like Trek, ok, many do. You don't have to like Trek just as I don't have to feel comfortable on your favorite bike.


----------



## esldude

Cancellera has said he will also use it in the Tour de France. Apparently was his desire to do so and not just because Trek is pushing him to do so.


----------



## M-theory

I think its a good idea; added compliance is always a plus. Cancellara looks good and the ad is somewhat inspiring. I'm pretty much not interested in anything made of CF..but for those who are, it may be of interest. 

On rewatching the ad, I couldn't help but notice how rather small and ugly the bike looks next to Fabian. I mean, he looks good, but the way the pros are fitted nowadays...their bikes always look ridiculously small. But thats another point altogether.


----------



## Creakyknees

"Domane" makes me think of "Ptomaine".

That is all.


----------



## Don4

Does Mike Damone make good bikes?

View attachment 254139


----------



## captain stubbing

personally i like the specialized ad much better.......

Paris-Roubaix Recon 2010 Saxo Bank Cancellara [Specialized] - YouTube


----------



## mjcz5853

I can clearly understand the passion in supporting your favorite brand, but passion in slamming another? Kind of weird. To each, thier own.


----------



## SlowSpokes

mjcz5853 said:


> I can clearly understand the passion in supporting your favorite brand, but passion in slamming another? Kind of weird. To each, thier own.


I can understand even having a passion for dislike (I have one for specialized). The part I don't get it the need to post crap on a forum. If you don't like them fine. It doesn't mean you have to post negative about a topic someone is trying to get some genuine feedback on. A little self control would go a long way on the internets. :idea:





gr8blues said:


> 8000 dollars for a bike that handles rough roads possibly no better than my mid 80's 753 Bob Jackson a bit pricey.


Yes someone call Trek and tell them they just wasted thousands of dollars and man hours in r&d because your mid 80's bike will possibly handle like this thing. Give your head a shake ut:


----------



## ph0enix

gr8blues said:


> 8000 dollars for a bike that handles rough roads possibly no better than my mid 80's 753 Bob Jackson a bit pricey.


Please tell us more about it since you have apparently ridden the Domane.


----------



## ph0enix

King Arthur said:


> To me, it sounds like trek is trying to access a particular area of the market place. This is good for any company that desires to maintain it's market share and continue to grow.
> Specialized has the Roubaix, now trek has this in their quiver. Good for them. Perhaps this will mean more manufacturing back here at home.:thumbsup:


Yup, and Cannondale has the Synapse. I'm sure the initiative has something to do with Cancellara being on the Trek team. He needed a bike for the Classics and the Madone is not it.


----------



## tihsepa

Boring. Fits the rest of their lineup.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Doesn't look at all boring to me: the shaping of the frame and its tubes as well as the inserts shows quite a few interesting ideas, IMO. Shame that FC's injured.


----------



## 55x11

gr8blues said:


> 8000 dollars for a bike that handles rough roads possibly no better than my mid 80's 753 Bob Jackson a bit pricey.


How much does it weigh?


----------



## trigeminal

_"So, it's a suspension frame. I suspect we'll see it on more of their downstream line - not for racing the cobbles, but coddling the non-racers"._

Exactly.... and that is me all over. I love the look and idea of this bike.

My only concern is the longer wheelbase which might be perfect for cobbles but for the generally rubbish roads here in the UK and my style of riding (fitness) might mean a bike that is a little too stable.... 

I ride a Tarmac and found the Roubaix just too barge like to have fun on. That aside Trek may as well have designed this for me and I don't mind the implications of that one bit. Sure I might well ride a steel bike or this or that or the other but why Trek abuse? I just don't understand it...

I would have mine in black and white


----------



## PedroMarv

I wonder how it will do in the feed zones... too soon?


----------



## OwegoRoadie

PedroMarv said:


> I wonder how it will do in the feed zones... too soon?


haaaaaaa. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kneedragon

I've read a review that said it was very smooth, almost too smooth. 

I'd like to see it come with different isoSpeed bearings that have varying degrees of stiffness. Then you could perhaps change the vertical compliance.


----------



## QuattroCreep

I just spent some time looking through Treks web site. I feel the frame has some good, some bad, and some interesting ideas wrapped up in marketing hype. Most of all it shows thinking going into how bikes are being used and not just needs to be stiffer and lighter to sell.

The seat tube is interesting but it is really one of those things you would have to ride to know what it is about. Trek makes a good argument for it but until people get seat time with it on roads normal people ride every day it is a "do I need it" question. Some will say yes some will say no. There is a fair amount of chip seal roads in PA but nothing that is as bad as cobbles, do I need it? Right now my answer is no, but I am open to trying it out and see what it is like, might change my mind, 

Good:
I like the cable routing. They took a different approach to the problem is it better or worse no idea yet but at least they are thinking about the details. 

One frame for mechanical or electronic groups is a great thing.

Built in chain catcher, looks simple and easy to set. Not the first bike to have one, but it is a nice detail.

Bad: 
Not on board with the fork. Seems like they were doing something different to make it different. A fork can be tuned without placing the drop outs on the trailing edge. They also mention a 20% increase in fork rake, since rake is measured from steer to drop out the funky trailing edge does not help there either. The graphic on treks website of the fork with 2 red lines means nothing. It is just part of a marketing story.

The bars with built in foam pads. meh. If the frame is really that awesome should I need built in bar pads? my answer is no. 

indifferent on:
huge head tube, 90mm bb, I have ridden plenty of bikes that are stiff enough without those. Not a problem that this frame has them, but I am more impressed with how a frame rides then BB numbers. 
The douTrap, nice touch but not a deal breaker either way 

This is my official I have not ridden the bike yet review. If someone at Trek reads this and feels like letting me test one out I would be happy to write a follow up review.


----------



## tuck

LubbersLine said:


> I don't understand the negative comments toward Trek. Picking a bike is mostly fit and feel. If one feels best on a Trek...so be it.
> 
> Ever ridden a Madone? Before I bought my last 6.2 Madone I rode a Speclalized, 2 Bianchis, a Felt, a Cervelo, and a Cannondale. All considered similar to the 6.2 Madone. I thought my Madone felt the best of all, hands down. I really wanted to help out my local LBS and buy Bianchi but there was no comparison.
> 
> If you don't like Trek, ok, many do. You don't have to like Trek just as I don't have to feel comfortable on your favorite bike.


:thumbsup:


----------



## serious

As much as I appreciate my S-Works Roubaix, I see nothing wrong with Trek having an answer for the Roubaix. It is probably overkill for most riding situations (so is the Roubaix actually), but where it counts, it is probably a fantastic bike.


----------



## gordy748

I think it's interesting, though the bearings are probably a little gimmicky. And for a bike built for cobblestones, how it cannot handle the waterbottles is a little concerning.

The longer stays and stretched fork are things I'm talking with a local custom builder about (completely coincidentally, don't sue us Mr Trekalized) to get a little more comfort in.

It's interesting about the forks. There is another thread here about straight versus curved; the big manufacturers are trying to go for curved as much as possible.

I do have to exception to the name though. Talk about lack of imagination. Clearly the next bike Trek puts out will be Nemado.


----------



## greg12666

I'll keep my CERVELO


----------



## 3rensho

I'd have thought that a bike this expensive would also be built in WI. Doesn't look to be the case. I wonder if success in this line will push out the Madone? I guess I was hoping Trek would embrace more "built in the USA" opportunities but it doesn't seem to be the case. 

"When it comes down to making out (or marketing new bikes), whenever possible, put on side one of Led Zeppelin IV."


----------



## Zombie John

I'll keep my Synapse.


----------



## Lou3000

QuattroCreep said:


> If the frame is really that awesome should I need built in bar pads? my answer is no.


Actually, the most in depth review I saw cited that over the really rough stuff the compliance in the tail was great, but so forgiving that it made the front end feel to stiff. So they actually preferred the bike over imperfect pavement versus horrible cobble/dirt. 

I think without an actual suspension fork it is probably next to impossible to give a "race" bike the on-rails stiffness and handling precision riders want and give enough compliance to make it comfortable over rough roads. 

Ultimately, I'm very, very impressed with the Domane. Someone earlier posted that this was old tech with Trek Marketing. I don't think I've ever seen a carbon fiber frame with a completely detached seat tube and an elastomer. Also, Trek managed to wedge a giant piece of rubber into a frame that still weighs 1050g. I love my ultra stiff Felt F-series with its aggressive, crit suited geometry, but this is so radically different that it would be a great second bike for long enjoyable rides.


----------



## Rob

I just bought a Synapse but if the Domane had been available, it would have been on my test-ride list. I wonder how long it will be before a Shimano 105 or SRAM Apex version is available.


----------



## Richard

A couple of observations here.

First, it was not Fabulous Enchilada's (our shop's affectionate nickname) water bottle that took him out. It was one dropped by another rider or soigneur.

Second, I've seen it posted here and elsewhere that this somehow infringes on the Volagi design. Look at both closely and then say that. The Volagi seat tube "floats" between the seat stays and is only connected to the frame at the top tube and bottom bracket. I've talked to several people who've ridden one and said it was nice but it is definitely not a race bike. The seat tube (and therefore the saddle)moves laterally as well as vertically. It's of the "new generation" of comfort/granfondo road bikes.

Finally, I don't think Fabian would have spent as much time working with the Trek engineers as he did to develop a "marketing gimmick." By the way, he won the Strade Bianche on one.


----------



## cxwrench

we built our first one today, and i've got to say...it looks cool. when you push down/back on the saddle, you can see the seat tube flex forward. the seat stays are also shaped differently, so there should be some extra flex back there. after a quick ride around the block, it definitely felt different. i'll have to try it again w/ my wheels on it.


----------



## Katy Trail B

PedroMarv said:


> I wonder how it will do in the feed zones... too soon?


Sorry I don't usually comment on some thing like this but!!!! I may be a NEWBIE here but that is not remotely funny, intelligent or otherwise!! I have bit the dust like that and that IS NOT COOL! Just a pathetic comment!


----------



## tbb001

3rensho said:


> I'd have thought that a bike this expensive would also be built in WI. Doesn't look to be the case. I wonder if success in this line will push out the Madone? I guess I was hoping Trek would embrace more "built in the USA" opportunities but it doesn't seem to be the case.


The 6-series Domane is built in WI. So don't worry, Trek is embracing more "built in the USA" opportunities. 

Although it sounds like an Asia-built 5-series Domane will be introduced as well for 2013, much like the current 5-series Madone line.


----------



## PedroMarv

Katy Trail B said:


> Sorry I don't usually comment on some thing like this but!!!! I may be a NEWBIE here but that is not remotely funny, intelligent or otherwise!! I have bit the dust like that and that IS NOT COOL! Just a pathetic comment!


Apology accepted. 

A: It was a joke... we must have different senses of humor. 
B: I wasn't trying to mock ole' Fabs for crashing, it was a gut wrenching wreck, and I do feel bad for him. I was trying (though apparently "pathetic" and idiotic) to point out that regardless of the mass amounts of media hype/marketing/engineering it is still cycling. Mistakes can happen in an instant, be it a stray bottle or a guy on a sidewalk. 

The OP asked "Will it (the Domane) help Fabian?" and I was answering his question. My answer, in case you missed it is: No, this bike will not help him.


----------



## serious

PedroMarv said:


> The OP asked "Will it (the Domane) help Fabian?" and I was answering his question. My answer, in case you missed it is: No, this bike will not help him.


Maybe, just maybe, Fabian is in a better position to decide that?


----------



## Katy Trail B

PedroMarv said:


> Apology accepted.
> 
> A: It was a joke... we must have different senses of humor.
> B: I wasn't trying to mock ole' Fabs for crashing, it was a gut wrenching wreck, and I do feel bad for him. I was trying (though apparently "pathetic" and idiotic) to point out that regardless of the mass amounts of media hype/marketing/engineering it is still cycling. Mistakes can happen in an instant, be it a stray bottle or a guy on a sidewalk.
> 
> The OP asked "Will it (the Domane) help Fabian?" and I was answering his question. My answer, in case you missed it is: No, this bike will not help him.


Sorry I must have been on edge, tired and yes I guess that, I had no sense of humor last night and that just caught me the wrong way! It is all good but when I read that I must of went in to Post Traumatic Stress or some thing after my crash like that even though that has been a few years ago. All Good here!


----------



## Goodbarsix

Add a suspension fork and BAM


----------



## 55x11

LubbersLine said:


> Awesome and I want one.
> 
> I don't understand the negative comments toward Trek. Picking a bike is mostly fit and feel. If one feels best on a Trek...so be it.
> 
> Ever ridden a Madone? Before I bought my last 6.2 Madone I rode a Speclalized, 2 Bianchis, a Felt, a Cervelo, and a Cannondale. All considered similar to the 6.2 Madone. I thought my Madone felt the best of all, hands down. I really wanted to help out my local LBS and buy Bianchi but there was no comparison.
> 
> If you don't like Trek, ok, many do. You don't have to like Trek just as I don't have to feel comfortable on your favorite bike.


TREK hatred is a form of snobbery.

Hipsters (old timey ones) *loved* REM before anyone heard of REM. It was the best band ever.
As soon as other people start liking REM, hipsters turn against REM, because liking something popular is not cool. Same goes with TREK or anything else "mainstream".

Frankly, I think there is basically no real differences, performance-wise between top models of most respectable companies you mentioned. TREK is a great company with amazing customer service (replaced/upgraded my 10 year old frame for free!). But it's too mainstream to be cool, therefore the haters.

To me anyone who displays any form of brand snobbery is showing off their personal insecurities about fitting in and not feeling "hip" or whatever. Same goes for materials snobbery or component snobbery.


----------



## shokhead

I'd can get a 6.2 Madone with Di2 Ultegra OTD for just under 5k. I'd rather do that.


----------



## Terex

There was a good review of the history of "cobbles" bikes on Pez or some place. The new Trek may be a cool ride, but I've already solved my rough road issues by just mounting bigger tires on my bikes. And when I ride the crap roads in northern NM, I've got a Cdale SuperX with Continental City Ride 32's. I can roll over most anything with them.


----------



## Chris-X

Where's the motor on this one?


----------



## BlakeG

tbb001 said:


> The 6-series Domane is built in WI. So don't worry, Trek is embracing more "built in the USA" opportunities.
> 
> Although it sounds like an Asia-built 5-series Domane will be introduced as well for 2013, much like the current 5-series Madone line.


Nope. Saw one in a shop today. Good looking bike. Couldn't ride it because it was too small. Assembled in USA. Made offshore. That really disappointed me. I have been looking and waiting for a USA-sourced carbon relaxed fit frame. Like the roubaix but wanted to see what trek was going to counter with. Took long enough, and the shop guys all really liked the one they had (with the limited rides they have had)


----------



## DaleE

cxwrench said:


> we built our first one today, ......


I don't suppose you happened to pop it on a scale after building it up? 

Will be interesting to see total weight as most of the other 'comfort' offerings seem to come in around the 7.5kg range (Spec Roubaix, BMC GF01, etc). 

If Cancellara wants to ride it in the TdF, you'd have thought that the weight would be closer the 6.8kg limit.


----------



## tbb001

Got one in the shop today.
Sweet!


----------



## PedroMarv

Goodbarsix said:


> Add a suspension fork and BAM


Nice upgrade.


----------



## Pirx

OldZaskar said:


> MaDone... DaMone. They swapped the M and D, and pronounce it da-mon-ee. Kinda cool.


Kinda inane, if you ask me.


----------



## serious

OldZaskar said:


> MaDone... DaMone. They swapped the M and D, and pronounce it da-mon-ee. Kinda cool.


except that Domane means tomorrow ... as in the future, so maybe not as 'cool' as you indicate.


----------



## Pirx

serious said:


> except that Domane means tomorrow ...


That would be "domani", and could be interpreted to make at least a minimal amount of sense. But juggling the equally meaningless characters of "Madone" to end up with "Domane" is just lame, IMO. On the other hand, that doesn't mean that the bike could not still be o.k., just like the Madone's are o.k. bikes.


----------



## Lawfarm

Rode one Saturday. Surprisingly stiff bottom end...surprisingly cushy seatpost. I really didn't expect the effect to be as noticeable as it is. As soon as I get pics off the camera, I'll load some up, and provide more detail on my thoughts.

I will say that, riding along behind another guy on one, I was initially really surprised by just how much flex there is in the seatpost.


----------



## serious

Pirx said:


> That would be "domani", and could be interpreted to make at least a minimal amount of sense. But juggling the equally meaningless characters of "Madone" to end up with "Domane" is just lame, IMO. On the other hand, that doesn't mean that the bike could not still be o.k., just like the Madone's are o.k. bikes.


Indeed I stand corrected.


----------



## cda 455

locustfist said:


> Good idea?
> Cheating?
> Awesome?
> Do you want one?
> Will it help Fabian?



It looks like every major bike company is coming out with their own line of P/R frame. 

The fact that you can mount 28mm tires on them has this Clydesdale taking a hard look at them  . 


I'm looking at the BMC at the moment.


----------



## Soundtallica

I want that Domane. Seems like the perfect bike to cope with my tendency to want to wander off onto a stray dirt road during road rides.


----------



## cxwrench

i rode the Domane and the BMC GF01 on sunday(we built all the BMC demo bikes for Sea Otter) and the ride quality on the Trek is way better. well, the 'effect' of their design is much more noticeable. the front end actually feels kinda harsh compared to the rear end. i would guess w/ slightly bigger tires and pressure set the way i would normally, the ride would be more balanced. the BMC had 28mm conti's, not the nice riding, expen$ive ones, but the harsh riding, cheaper tires. even at 90rr/80frt, it felt sort of stiff. very efficient, nice handling though. most of the people that rode the Domane came away w/ the same impression...you REALLY notice how smooth the back end is. if you're looking for a nice, smooth riding bike, find one and try it.


----------



## flatsix911

Flashback 10 years ... :blush2:
Does anyone remember the last time Trek introduced the active rear suspension technology, which was called SPA, or Suspension Performance Advantage?
This _innovation_ only lasted a few years before it was relegated to the dustbin. Here we go again with new and improved version of the rubber donut :thumbsup:


----------



## jim911

On sat. I rode one over several wood bridges, and several sets of railroad tracks and it was nice. Also the streets here in the midwest are realy bad, and the Domane takes the jarring out of the ride. Ordering mine this week.


----------



## markrhino

Can anyone tell me what type of gloves FC is wearing in that clip?


----------



## Antonelli

flatsix911 said:


> Flashback 10 years ... :blush2:
> Does anyone remember the last time Trek introduced the active rear suspension technology, which was called SPA, or Suspension Performance Advantage?
> This _innovation_ only lasted a few years before it was relegated to the dustbin. Here we go again with new and improved version of the rubber donut :thumbsup:


So your advice is for companies to stop improving and stop innovating? Yay, stagnancy is fun!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

cda 455 said:


> It looks like every major bike company is coming out with their own line of P/R frame.
> 
> The fact that you can mount 28mm tires on them has this Clydesdale taking a hard look at them  .
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the BMC at the moment.


You can mount 28s in many road bikes.

I feel bad for Trek, the whole media circus they have mounted to launch this bike for the cobbled season just ended on a feed zone.

maybe next year.


----------



## rentlef

I test rode one on Saturday and it rode well but I was unable to ride any hills. I do not want to give up any times on the climbs. I have narrowed my search to a Domane and a Roubaix. I will be going with Ultegra Di2. I can get the Roubaix for less money with similar components but I do like the Domane.


----------



## DaleE

Salsa_Lover said:


> I feel bad for Trek, the whole media circus they have mounted to launch this bike for the cobbled season just ended on a feed zone.


Surely some of the other Trek riders in Paris-Roubaix would have used it ... or was it supposed to be Cancellara only?


----------



## superjesus

DaleE said:


> Surely some of the other Trek riders in Paris-Roubaix would have used it ... or was it supposed to be Cancellara only?


But are any of them high profile enough to matter? In a classics race, no less?


----------



## Dajianshan

So... could the same effect have been achieved with a traditional rigid frame? Longer, thinner stays? Different material?


----------



## cxwrench

Dajianshan said:


> So... could the same effect have been achieved with a traditional rigid frame? Longer, thinner stays? Different material?


doubtful, especially not one that use a 'normal' seatpost. cervelo has about the thinnest seatstays around, and there's a big difference in feel. letting the seat tube flex that much around the pivot makes a pretty big difference. what other materials are you suggesting?


----------



## Lawfarm

DaleE said:


> I don't suppose you happened to pop it on a scale after building it up?
> 
> Will be interesting to see total weight as most of the other 'comfort' offerings seem to come in around the 7.5kg range (Spec Roubaix, BMC GF01, etc).
> 
> If Cancellara wants to ride it in the TdF, you'd have thought that the weight would be closer the 6.8kg limit.


Built weight on the one I rode (as detailed here) was just over 17 pounds. That's with alloy wheels (Bontrager RL), clinchers and tubes, bottle cages, and carbon Look pedals. A realistic build weight around 15# with carbon tubulars, lighter saddle, etc. would be dead easy...that's your magic 6.8kg.


----------



## hoblxblood

trek... domaine. not very catchy. lol
better than a bianchi donkey tho


----------



## cda 455

locustfist said:


> Good idea?
> Cheating?
> Awesome?
> Do you want one?
> Will it help Fabian?



I checked out the website.

Only two versions: Team-$11,500 and Project one-$4,600 frame and fork.


----------



## shokhead

hoblxblood said:


> trek... domaine. not very catchy. lol
> better than a bianchi donkey tho


but a nice anagram of Madone.


----------



## shokhead

cda 455 said:


> I checked out the website.
> 
> Only two versions: Team-$11,500 and Project one-$4,600 frame and fork.


$4,600 is for the whole bike, project one.


----------



## cda 455

shokhead said:


> $4,600 is for the whole bike, project one.



oh; Somehow I managed to double the price when I was playing on it  !


----------



## atpjunkie

I could buy a second MXL and have enough $ leftover for a 2 week trip to Belgium

I guess$ 4600 for an Ultegra equipped bike is okay?


----------



## shokhead

atpjunkie said:


> I could buy a second MXL and have enough $ leftover for a 2 week trip to Belgium
> 
> I guess$ 4600 for an Ultegra equipped bike is okay?


It's ok if you got the bucks.


----------



## Crusty

The 6.2 Madone is Ultegra and the MSRP is $4300. The 5.2 is $3600 and 4.7 is $3150. The $4600 price doesn't seem unreasonable compared to comparable Trek models.


----------



## jim911

Who cares, you buy it because you can!


----------



## shokhead

Crusty said:


> The 6.2 Madone is Ultegra and the MSRP is $4300. The 5.2 is $3600 and 4.7 is $3150. The $4600 price doesn't seem unreasonable compared to comparable Trek models.


 If it matters the Madone uses the better carbon and is made in the states and is project one, the 5 and 4 are not.


----------



## Trbogolf

shokhead said:


> If it matters the Madone uses the better carbon and is made in the states and is project one, the 5 and 4 are not.


Isn't the Domane the same OCLV 600 carbon as the 6.2 Madone just not made in the US? Still Project one though..


----------



## shokhead

Trbogolf said:


> Isn't the Domane the same OCLV 600 carbon as the 6.2 Madone just not made in the US? Still Project one though..


yep, your right.


----------



## flatsix911

Checked out the Domane today at the LBS ... not impressed.
It is definitely _not_ made in the USA ... just _assembled_ here :blush2:


----------



## Matsushita

flatsix911 said:


> Checked out the Domane today at the LBS ... not impressed.
> It is definitely _not_ made in the USA ... just _assembled_ here :blush2:


Maybe it was a Madone with a misspelled label on it?


----------



## jim911

Would you choose a Madone because it's made in US, or the tech appeal of the Domane?


----------



## Crusty

flatsix911 said:


> Checked out the Domane today at the LBS ... not impressed.
> It is definitely _not_ made in the USA ... just _assembled_ here :blush2:


Why are you not impressed?

There are very few bikes made in the US. And what does that even mean? Are there any groupsets made in the US? Bars, stems?


----------



## serious

flatsix911 said:


> Checked out the Domane today at the LBS ... not impressed.
> It is definitely _not_ made in the USA ... just _assembled_ here :blush2:


If such a bike does not impress you, then you are either a pro rider with very specific needs or know little about bikes.


----------



## flatsix911

Most pro riders and people that really know bikes are not interested.
I suspect that the weekend warriors and Fred's will lap up the Domane :thumbsup:


----------



## shokhead

flatsix911 said:


> Most pro riders and people that really know bikes are not interested.
> I suspect that the weekend warriors and Fred's will lap up the Domane :thumbsup:


Why would you think that?


----------



## Chris-X

flatsix911 said:


> Most pro riders and people that really know bikes are not interested.
> I suspect that the weekend warriors and Fred's will lap up the Domane :thumbsup:


I suspect you're completely wrong on your first point but that you may be right on the second.

It seems to me that Trek has taken a big step towards making the "laterally stiff, vertically compliant," holy grail/cliche, a reality.


----------



## NJBiker72

I would be curious to hear reviews. 
Always seemed like Trek used the Madone to compete with both the Roubaix/Tarmac type bikes. 

When I tested the bike it seemed like a middle ground. Real nice. Not what i was looking for but nice. 
So wondering how the Domane will fit into the picture.


----------



## shokhead

Chris-X said:


> I suspect you're completely wrong on your first point but that you may be right on the second.
> 
> It seems to me that Trek has taken a big step towards making the "laterally stiff, vertically compliant," holy grail/cliche, a reality.


Seems like alot of $$$$ for a cliche buy.


----------



## Chris-X

shokhead said:


> Seems like alot of $$$$ for a cliche buy.


That's not what I said though. Laterally stiff and vertically compliant seems to be a cliche in cycling circles, however, the Domane seems to meet those criteria accordind to Trek and reviews of the frame.


----------



## followfowler

locustfist said:


> Cheating?


It's definitely a cool concept. I am curious why would it be cheating? I don't know the rules of professional cycling inside and out so please go easy on me.


----------



## wirider

*Trek domane review*

Test Rode the 6 series DOMANE today and have not seen many actual reviews so I thought I would post this. Let me say up front I do work in a TREK dealer shop, and have for several years -but up until now I have never drunk the TREK 'MADONE' Kool-aid and in fact I would simply not have purchased a MADONE for my own use. My background consists of 30 plus years of road riding and racing, century rides, 'challenge' rides like Wisconsins' brutal "Horribly Hilly' and 'Dairyland Dare' rides of 200k distance with roughly 12,000 feet of climbing. I'm a degreed engineer, have been a pro shop mechanic for several years after many years of wrenching my own stuff, and have worked as a team mechanic for a high level amateur cycling team so I think I'm pretty well versed in the road bike area. I've owned countless bikes myself including TI Sevens, Colnago c40's, high end FELT's, etc and the reason I never wanted a Madone was that one of the few things I look for in a frame is a trail measurement approaching 60mm which gives very stable handling rather than 'twitchy' crit bike geometry- I just prefer the more relaxed and less sensitive steering that a bit more trail provides (probably why I love Colnago's legendary frames so much- they also have a lot of trail and typically a bit longer front-center dimension than most bikes). I tend to be a bit of a skeptic when I read marketing claims and advertising hype, and when TREK/BONTRAGER were pushing their "BUZZ DAMPER' handlebar inserts for vibration reduction I used to laugh at their 'These really work' demo where they would take a naked handlebar and drop it on the floor, then insert the buzz dampers and drop it a 2nd time and the sound would be muffled. I do believe though that TREK has invested significant effort in studying the effects of vibration on cyclists and how that can be fatigue inducing over longer distances on rough road surfaces. I don't really need to know that '"your eyeballs' vibrate at 'x' hertz" but I'm pretty confident in believing that when TREK says that the combined effects of the seatpost system and revised fork do provide a vibration damping and shock absorbing effect that may well lead to reduced fatigue on longer rides or rides on rough road surfaces. I have been through every form of cycling 'weenieism beginning with being a weight weenie, then an aero weenie, then a 'stiffness weenie' (do not google that one- may harm your computer), and now I'm focused on being a rolling resistance weenie since thats pretty affordable, and the addition of being a vibration damping/shock absorption weenie for comfort seems appealing and attainable to me on the DOMANE. As an engineer it seems pretty obvious to me when you look at what they did with the new fork on the DOMANE it is just a very simple but elegant solution to allowing more flex in the fork for a given load when going over irregular road surfaces. I live in southeastern Wisconsin where our roads are generally pretty smooth, and I could not really say that I noticed the suspension or vibration reducing effect although on longer rides it might appear in the form of feeling fresher or in being less fatigued. What was apparent was when I stood up on the pedals to hammer up a short climb I thought the bike felt very efficient. It also felt very stable handling, I'm not a 'ride no hands' kind of guy, but it really feels like it would be very easy to do that on the DOMANE relative to most of the bikes being sold today. I am 5'11", and test rode the size '56' DOMANE. Apparently they come with a near zero offset seatpost, and a 10 cm stem. To make the bike work for me as it comes I would need to swap to a more offset seatpost (I assume you can get something like a 2cm offset one), and I'd need to swap the stem to my usual 13cm size. I was initially concerned about being able to get enough bar drop, as the head tubes on these are a bit tall, but with a 76cm saddle height center of BB to very top of saddle along CL of seat tube I could still replicate my 7 to 8 cm bar drop I prefer by removing all or all but one of the spacers under my stem and then cutting the steer tube. Of course you could leave it higher if you prefer a higher position. Before you go in to test or buy one, know your saddle height and setback, bar drop, and tip of saddle to bar dimensions so you can tell if you'll be able to replicate those on the size you are considering. I do know from my shop experience that TREK does a very nice job of taking care of customers in warranty type situations in the unlikely event one would arise, and to me that is important as well- weight of bike w/o pedals was 16.62 pounds- could easily get down to 15 to 15.5 with race wheelset, or maybe a SRAM RED group and a few component swaps- BOTTOM LINE- "I WANT ONE" I'm not one of 'those guys' that posts ridiculous reviews that say stuff like "I was 2 mph faster on the new bike compared to my old one"- thats complete nonsense- but I found the Domane to be exactly what I'm looking for- comfortable, stable handling, quite light, great warranty, had a great ride 'feel' to it (yes I know that's very subjective- but if you ride a lot, you generally know pretty quickly after you try a new bike whether you want to spend a lot more time with it- (kinda like a first date I suppose)). One last thing I found appealing was that I have my current bike set up for the Horribly hilly ride this weekend with a 32 tooth cassette as I'm about 30 pounds overweight and about 25 to 30% bodyfat, and I really need it currently- I tried inserting that wheel with the 32 on it into the DOMANE and found that with just a 'B-tension' screw adjustment on the rear derailleur you could, if you wanted to, run a 32 tooth cassette on the bike with just a chain length adjustment and probably a slightly longer cage derailleur to take care of needed chain wrap issues. That's purely because the rear derailleur hanger on the domane appears to be a bit longer from center of rear wheel axle to center of derailleur hanger. That is the critical dimension that avoids interference when in that big cog. You cant run that big a cassette on some road bikes and for some riders that is a plus- I refuse to put a triple on my bike just for a handful of killer climbing rides each year


----------



## robdamanii

Paragraphs.

Use them.


----------



## wirider

sorry, I find 2 word sentences and words with few letters extremely boring to read - I'm not writing a college essay for a grade here, just trying to communicate information about a product- thanks


----------



## flatsix911

Reformatted a bit - now someone may actually read your essay :thumbsup:



wirider said:


> *Test Rode the 6 series DOMANE today* and have not seen many actual reviews so I thought I would post this. Let me say up front I do work in a TREK dealer shop, and have for several years -but up until now I have never drunk the TREK 'MADONE' Kool-aid and in fact I would simply not have purchased a MADONE for my own use. My background consists of 30 plus years of road riding and racing, century rides, 'challenge' rides like Wisconsins' brutal "Horribly Hilly' and 'Dairyland Dare' rides of 200k distance with roughly 12,000 feet of climbing.
> 
> *I'm a degreed engineer, have been a pro shop mechanic for several years* after many years of wrenching my own stuff, and have worked as a team mechanic for a high level amateur cycling team so I think I'm pretty well versed in the road bike area.
> I've owned countless bikes myself including TI Sevens, Colnago c40's, high end FELT's, etc and the reason I never wanted a Madone was that one of the few things I look for in a frame is a trail measurement approaching 60mm which gives very stable handling rather than 'twitchy' crit bike geometry- I just prefer the more relaxed and less sensitive steering that a bit more trail provides (probably why I love Colnago's legendary frames so much- they also have a lot of trail and typically a bit longer front-center dimension than most bikes).
> 
> *I tend to be a bit of a skeptic when I read marketing claims and advertising hype*, and when TREK/BONTRAGER were pushing their "BUZZ DAMPER' handlebar inserts for vibration reduction I used to laugh at their 'These really work' demo where they would take a naked handlebar and drop it on the floor, then insert the buzz dampers and drop it a 2nd time and the sound would be muffled. I do believe though that TREK has invested significant effort in studying the effects of vibration on cyclists and how that can be fatigue inducing over longer distances on rough road surfaces. I don't really need to know that '"your eyeballs' vibrate at 'x' hertz" but I'm pretty confident in believing that when TREK says that the combined effects of the seatpost system and revised fork do provide a vibration damping and shock absorbing effect that may well lead to reduced fatigue on longer rides or rides on rough road surfaces.
> 
> *I have been through every form of cycling 'weenieism* beginning with being a weight weenie, then an aero weenie, then a 'stiffness weenie' (do not google that one - may harm your computer), and now I'm focused on being a rolling resistance weenie since thats pretty affordable, and the addition of being a vibration damping/shock absorption weenie for comfort seems appealing and attainable to me on the DOMANE. As an engineer it seems pretty obvious to me when you look at what they did with the new fork on the DOMANE it is just a very simple but elegant solution to allowing more flex in the fork for a given load when going over irregular road surfaces. I live in southeastern Wisconsin where our roads are generally pretty smooth, and I could not really say that I noticed the suspension or vibration reducing effect although on longer rides it might appear in the form of feeling fresher or in being less fatigued. What was apparent was when I stood up on the pedals to hammer up a short climb I thought the bike felt very efficient. It also felt very stable handling, I'm not a 'ride no hands' kind of guy, but it really feels like it would be very easy to do that on the DOMANE relative to most of the bikes being sold today.
> 
> *I am 5'11", and test rode the size '56' DOMANE.* Apparently they come with a near zero offset seatpost, and a 10 cm stem. To make the bike work for me as it comes I would need to swap to a more offset seatpost (I assume you can get something like a 2cm offset one), and I'd need to swap the stem to my usual 13cm size. I was initially concerned about being able to get enough bar drop, as the head tubes on these are a bit tall, but with a 76cm saddle height center of BB to very top of saddle along CL of seat tube I could still replicate my 7 to 8 cm bar drop I prefer by removing all or all but one of the spacers under my stem and then cutting the steer tube. Of course you could leave it higher if you prefer a higher position. Before you go in to test or buy one, know your saddle height and setback, bar drop, and tip of saddle to bar dimensions so you can tell if you'll be able to replicate those on the size you are considering.
> 
> *I do know from my shop experience that TREK does a very nice job of taking care of customers *in warranty type situations in the unlikely event one would arise, and to me that is important as well- weight of bike w/o pedals was 16.62 pounds- could easily get down to 15 to 15.5 with race wheelset, or maybe a SRAM RED group and a few component swaps- BOTTOM LINE- "I WANT ONE" I'm not one of 'those guys' that posts ridiculous reviews that say stuff like "I was 2 mph faster on the new bike compared to my old one"- thats complete nonsense- but I found the Domane to be exactly what I'm looking for - comfortable, stable handling, quite light, great warranty, had a great ride 'feel' to it (yes I know that's very subjective- but if you ride a lot, you generally know pretty quickly after you try a new bike whether you want to spend a lot more time with it- (kinda like a first date I suppose)).
> 
> *One last thing I found appealing* was that I have my current bike set up for the Horribly hilly ride this weekend with a 32 tooth cassette as I'm about 30 pounds overweight and about 25 to 30% bodyfat, and I really need it currently- I tried inserting that wheel with the 32 on it into the DOMANE and found that with just a 'B-tension' screw adjustment on the rear derailleur you could, if you wanted to, run a 32 tooth cassette on the bike with just a chain length adjustment and probably a slightly longer cage derailleur to take care of needed chain wrap issues. That's purely because the rear derailleur hanger on the domane appears to be a bit longer from center of rear wheel axle to center of derailleur hanger. That is the critical dimension that avoids interference when in that big cog. You cant run that big a cassette on some road bikes and for some riders that is a plus- I refuse to put a triple on my bike just for a handful of killer climbing rides each year


----------



## shokhead

wirider said:


> sorry, I find 2 word sentences and words with few letters extremely boring to read - I'm not writing a college essay for a grade here, just trying to communicate information about a product- thanks


It was fine, don't let the wieners get to you. BTW, I got the Madone over the Domane.


----------



## robdamanii

wirider said:


> sorry, I find 2 word sentences and words with few letters extremely boring to read - I'm not writing a college essay for a grade here, just trying to communicate information about a product- thanks


Communicating information about a product is only as effective as the quality of your writing.

Your writing was atrocious and made gleaning any meaningful information from your review impossible.

Just FYI: if you want to convey information, you need to make it easy to read.


----------



## robdamanii

flatsix911 said:


> Reformatted a bit - now someone may actually read your essay :thumbsup:


Thanks for that.

Good review overall.


----------



## shokhead

robdamanii said:


> Communicating information about a product is only as effective as the quality of your writing.
> 
> Your writing was atrocious and made gleaning any meaningful information from your review impossible.
> 
> Just FYI: if you want to convey information, you need to make it easy to read.


Maybe 1st grade english with caps for you? Give it a rest. Just read the dam thing. Enough of us really don't give a dam what you think of his writing. **** like that is what drives people away from a forum.


----------



## robdamanii

shokhead said:


> Maybe 1st grade english with caps for you? Give it a rest. Just read the dam thing. Enough of us really don't give a dam what you think of his writing. **** like that is what drives people away from a forum.


Well, if that drives away people who can't effectively communicate, then so be it and thankfully we won't have to deal with their idiocracy.


----------



## flatsix911

shokhead said:


> Maybe 1st grade English with caps for you? Give it a rest. Just read the dam thing.
> Enough of us really don't give a dam what you think of his writing. **** like that is what drives people away from a forum.


Settle down ... clear communication is something we should all encourage. :thumbsup:


----------



## wirider

Hello to all my new road bike loving cycling friends on RBR -sorry 'robdamanii' but I could not care less what you think of my writing style or my TREK DOMANE review , apparently this dude thinks adding a brief space between sentences fundamentally changes what I said in some way- it looks like he has 9000 posts to RBR, maybe its because his 'pleasant' personality means he has time on his hands and doesn't have a live person to talk to and share his infinite wisdom about the English language (or maybe he should actually just go ride his bicycle more). Is there a separate section of RBR for people that actually ride bikes that isn't patrolled by the punctuation and syntax police? I hoped this was about bikes and bike tech, but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## flatsix911

wirider said:


> Hello to all my new road bike loving cycling friends on RBR -sorry 'robdamanii' but I could not care less what you think of my writing style or my TREK DOMANE review , apparently this dude thinks adding a brief space between sentences fundamentally changes what I said in some way- it looks like he has 9000 posts to RBR, maybe its because his 'pleasant' personality means he has time on his hands and doesn't have a live person to talk to and share his infinite wisdom about the English language (or maybe he should actually just go ride his bicycle more). Is there a separate section of RBR for people that actually ride bikes that isn't patrolled by the punctuation and syntax police? I hoped this was about bikes and bike tech, but maybe I'm missing something.


A poor mechanic blames his tools ... a very sad commentary :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris-X

robdamanii said:


> Well, if that drives away people who can't effectively communicate, then so be it and thankfully we won't have to deal with their idiocracy.


You were right about the paragraph thing but just can't help being breathtakingly annoying. 

Any chance I get I give you a negative rep. The system just isn't allowing me to do it again.ut:

Good review btw, aside from the one paragraph thing.


----------



## jim911

Lets be nice


----------



## robdamanii

wirider said:


> Hello to all my new road bike loving cycling friends on RBR -sorry 'robdamanii' but I could not care less what you think of my writing style or my TREK DOMANE review , apparently this dude thinks adding a brief space between sentences fundamentally changes what I said in some way- it looks like he has 9000 posts to RBR, maybe its because his 'pleasant' personality means he has time on his hands and doesn't have a live person to talk to and share his infinite wisdom about the English language (or maybe he should actually just go ride his bicycle more). Is there a separate section of RBR for people that actually ride bikes that isn't patrolled by the punctuation and syntax police? I hoped this was about bikes and bike tech, but maybe I'm missing something.


You can't really talk about anything if your communication skills are trumped by a 7 year old public school student.

I have no issue with discussing bikes or bike tech, but when your thoughts are poorly organized jumbles of words with random CAPITALIZED portions, then it BECOMES a waste of time to even begin to TRY reading your drivel.


----------

